# wtb portable kit loft



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

want to buy a kit bix for my birmi's and/or any ideas


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*kit box*

just build one there very easy look around on line for info on how


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

kk thanks


----------

